# Getting to pre-release?



## vadimkolchev (Oct 1, 2012)

Currently I run 9.0-RELEASE-p4, but would like to ask - how safe and secure is it to run 9.1-PRERELEASE? Is it worth it or is it better to wait for RELEASE to come out?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm running 9-STABLE, which at this moment is 9.1-PRERELEASE.

The release candidate should be fine but it may still contain a few bugs that need to be ironed out before the actual release. That's why it's a release candidate.


----------



## vadimkolchev (Oct 2, 2012)

To run stable do I have just to set RELENG_9 in stable supfile and rebuild?


----------



## AlexJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes.


```
...
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9
...
```

in your supfile, then 
	
	



```
csup your-supfile
```
 and after build and install world and kernel


----------



## vadimkolchev (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you. However, I still have to decide for myself if I move to pre-release or not.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 2, 2012)

If you do, use svn instead of csup. CVS support is going to be removed soon anyway, and csup is a lot slower than svn.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2012)

It's not going to be gone any time soon. The downside of using SVN is that it requires a port whereas csup(1) does not.


----------



## vadimkolchev (Oct 2, 2012)

What do you mean - requires a port?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2012)

vadimkolchev said:
			
		

> What do you mean - requires a port?



That functionality requires devel/subversion to be able to use. csup(1) doesn't require anything and comes with the base OS.


----------



## vadimkolchev (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, I see, thank you.


----------



## kpa (Oct 2, 2012)

If your intent is to upgrade to 9.1-RELEASE when it's released the correct branch is RELENG_9_1 with csup(1) and releng/9.1 with svn(1).

RELENG_9 will give you 9-STABLE that is the development for next minor version 9.2 and is already a bit different compared to the 9.1-RELEASE branch RELENG_9_1.


----------



## vadimkolchev (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you all, but I decided to stick to Releases and wait until 9.1 is actually out.


----------



## dave (Oct 9, 2012)

*We have a winner!*



			
				vadimkolchev said:
			
		

> Thank you all, but I decided to stick to Releases and wait until 9.1 is actually out.



Good.  Call.


----------

